# My first Funkin (Michael's pumpkin)



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's my first try at carving a Funkin (or whatever the Michael's pumpkins are called). Thanks to Disney Fan Reborn for his how-to post on carving Funkins with a Dremel. It made this go really quickly.

DSC02752 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC02753 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

What works the best for lighting a Funkin? I just put a little led flashlight in it for the pictures.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks great, I use stands of Christmas bulbs to light my papier mache pumpkins. White, red or orange bulbs are placed underneath the pumpkins creating a nice glow. I use the C7 size bulbs.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The other plus with this technique is the speed at which the carving can be done. This only took a few minutes to do, and all Spooky1 had to do was a little clean up with a scalpel where he wanted a sharper bend to the cut.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

great job! it looks awesome!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Good work, I need to check out that how-to, I guess.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice work guess Ill finally have to give mine a try


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very nice work as always sir!!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You can shove a glow stick or battery operated tea light in it, but they are kinda dim. I use a lead with a single C7 bulb in it. Most stores have them now, and they are usually in with the Xmas stuff...in with all those little Dickensian Xmas ceramic houses. Nice Funkin!~


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I never thought of using a dremel. hmmmm. Nice job.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That really Funkin Cool Spooky1!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job ... I use LED tea lights in mine.


----------

